# Just HAVE to have?



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 21, 2014)

I've got a 35 ton splitter. A Honda SXS. A Polar 1500 TA trailer. Stihl Woodboss. 

What else is out there I'm missing that I just HAVE to have that some others utilize?


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 21, 2014)

Chaps.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 21, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Chaps.


Yeaaaaah...I've been meaning to get some.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 22, 2014)

cant hook (or peavey)
hookeroon (I loooove this tool)

Which Stihl Woodboss?


----------



## redmule (Mar 22, 2014)

Safety helmet with hearing protection and quality work boots.  Stay safe


----------



## blades (Mar 22, 2014)

Heck besides pp equipment an  80 cc saw with a 24" and/or 32" blade.  A trailer so you can transport more at one time.


----------



## mustash29 (Mar 22, 2014)

Several felling wedges.  Awesome to keep a cut from pinching up when bucking on the ground.

Fiskars X-27.

Winch on your truck.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 22, 2014)

redmule said:


> Safety helmet with hearing protection and quality work boots.  Stay safe


I do wear my hard from work, and prescription safety glasses as well. Got a pair of Danners I cut wood in. 

So check, check and check.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 22, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> cant hook (or peavey)
> hookeroon (I loooove this tool)
> 
> Which Stihl Woodboss?


271. 

Just picked up a can't hook today.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 22, 2014)

mustash29 said:


> Several felling wedges.  Awesome to keep a cut from pinching up when bucking on the ground.
> 
> Fiskars X-27.
> 
> Winch on your truck.



Got that splitter, no need for $100 axe. Don't need a winch for my truck, the Honda Pioneer has plenty of power and can get ony trails where my truck simply won't fit. And I've got several wedges. I was hoping someone had something that was just..."oh man I gotta have that!"


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 22, 2014)

blades said:


> Heck besides pp equipment an  80 cc saw with a 24" and/or 32" blade.  A trailer so you can transport more at one time.


I'm cutting up DTOTG, and STD trees. Not doing any major felling. This winter has provided more than enough trees on the ground.

Plus, there's this little thing called my wife. Shed have a cow if I came home with a $1000 saw.

And that Polar trailer hauls some serious wood. Especially if I have SXS bed loaded.


----------



## Prof (Mar 22, 2014)

Timberline chain sharpener. I haven't taken a chain to the dealer since I got mine. Brings the chain back to cutting like new every time.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 22, 2014)

Prof said:


> Timberline chain sharpener. I haven't taken a chain to the dealer since I got mine. Brings the chain back to cutting like new every time.


I'll Google it. I picked up Stihls nifty little diagonal, 3 in 1...it's pretty slick.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 22, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> ...I was hoping someone had something that was just*..."oh man I gotta have that!"*



That would be the hookeroon.  I never thought it would be as useful and back saving as it is.  I'm kicking myself for not getting one years ago.

My current model:  Peavey Mfg 36" Hookeroon (Hume Pickeroon)


----------



## 711mhw (Mar 24, 2014)

Depend's on your budget and appetite / addiction for the toys!
edit; and if you want to make $4000/cord firewood.


----------



## chris5150 (Mar 24, 2014)

Yep hookeroon.  Simple but awesome tool I wish I had prior to 2012.  Easily cut/spit and stacked close to 100 cords growing up and never had one.  My neighbor let me borrow his last year for a weekend that I had split 2 cords and at the end I had very little back pain.  But then again 30 years ago when doing this for my parents I don't remember any back pain.  Nice to be young!


----------



## Pennsyltucky Chris (Mar 24, 2014)

Get yourself a 112 cc with a 36" bar.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 24, 2014)

Er...well iced beer of choice for afterwards!! And a good dog


----------



## ironworker (Mar 26, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> 271.
> 
> Just picked up a can't hook today.


A bigger saw.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 26, 2014)

ironworker said:


> A bigger saw.


It rips enough for me. 

Plus, the whole wife thing. She'd kick my @$$ if I came home with a $600 saw.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 26, 2014)

Heck Old Yaller cost me six hundred. In 1991. And she hung around for or 39th anniversary this month.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 26, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Heck Old Yaller cost me six hundred. In 1991. And she hung around for or 39th anniversary this month.


You gonna let me crash your couch when I buy a bigger saw?

I garner the same response when I come home with a new firearm, ammo, or a new stove! I'm running out of excuses to justify like: it was the last one, this one is better, I got an awesome deal, And my personal favorite...playing dumb.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 27, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> You gonna let me crash your couch when I buy a bigger saw?
> 
> I garner the same response when I come home with a new firearm, ammo, or a new stove! I'm running out of excuses to justify like: it was the last one, this one is better, I got an awesome deal, And my personal favorite...playing dumb.



If she bought a 1200$ vacuum your response would be??


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 27, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> If she bought a 1200$ vacuum your response would be??


We have ceramic and wood floors. Zero carpet.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Mar 27, 2014)

uote="Kool_hand_Looke, post: 1702353, member: 30817"]We have ceramic and wood floors. Zero carpet.[/quote]
Ok!Ok ! Ya got me there!


----------



## muncybob (Mar 27, 2014)

1kzwoman said:


> If she bought a 1200$ vacuum your response would be??


 
I would ask if she kept the receipt. She will need it to return the pricey sucker!


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 27, 2014)

blades said:


> A trailer so you can transport more at one time.



One of the best investments I ever made (especially since my truck gets 12mpg and wood ain't always within a mile or two).  It is GREAT for a nice scrounge.



mustash29 said:


> Several felling wedges. Awesome to keep a cut from pinching up when bucking on the ground.



I have those and a 4lb sledge every time I take my chainsaw out.  Even if most of what you cut is deadfall, delivered logs, scrounge, etc......I have used my felling wedges 3 times to drop a tree, but several times to finish a cut on a suspended log (bucking).



Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Just picked up a can't hook today.



I am late to this or I would recommend a woodchuck quadtool (cant hook/peavey, timberjack, log holder, and post puller all in one).  I posted about this not long ago, and I love it more every time I use it.



1kzwoman said:


> Er...well iced beer of choice for afterwards!!


A must have


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 28, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> One of the best investments I ever made (especially since my truck gets 12mpg and wood ain't always within a mile or two).  It is GREAT for a nice scrounge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not a drinking man anymore. Lets just say the bottle let me down more than once. 


I've got a Polar 1500 HD trailer for the Pioneer. That's one wood haulin, rough terrain, handling trailer. 22 cubic feet plus the pioneer bed. It's close to a truck load in by short box F-150.


----------



## osagebow (Mar 28, 2014)

Ibuprofen. And tow straps. Like 'em better than chains


----------



## tsquini (Mar 28, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> cant hook (or peavey)
> hookeroon (I loooove this tool)
> 
> Which Stihl Woodboss?


I will second the hookaroon. They are so simple yet great tool.


----------



## splitoak (Mar 28, 2014)

Pickeroon is nice fo sho...move and adjust logs on ground un pile etc...pick up splits...def a good cant hook....the are indespensible when buckin large logs on the ground..100x X27...coupla wedges...small trailer...u just about got it covered...have fun and be safe...


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Mar 28, 2014)

osagebow said:


> Ibuprofen. And tow straps. Like 'em better than chains


Being an iron worker, I prefer a good Crosby sling. With CHOKER hooks. Not binding hooks. Binding hooks are bad news for pulling and picking. You have no bite on the load. The only bite is on the binder hook and the link. I run several 20 ft Crosby chains all with the choker hooks. 10 times better than nylon. Nylon straps break down in sunlight and oil. Two things synonymous with wood cutting. Plus, I've yet to pull a chain sling apart. I've busted two nylon straps.


----------



## tsquini (Mar 28, 2014)

I do wish I could find an axe / hookaroon combo tool.


----------



## BillinTX (Mar 28, 2014)

tsquini said:


> I do wish I could find an axe / hookaroon combo tool.



axaroon here

http://www.pickaroon.com/products.htm


----------



## 711mhw (Mar 29, 2014)

Has anyone mentioned a pulp hook yet? It's a cousin of the hookaroon.. Put a handle on that round!
http://www.labonville.com/Pulp-Hooks-Tips-Parts_c_116.html


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 29, 2014)

Maybe it's been said before? A woods porting job. I'm getting one done on my 390Xp from some of the money I saved on propane this year from Tree Monkey a few towns south of here.


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 30, 2014)

Instead of a pulp hood I opted for these........I like them when dealing with small to medium sized rounds.....

http://www.baileysonline.com/Forestry-Woodcutting/Log-Handling-Hand-Tools/Firewood-Gripper/


----------



## blades (Mar 31, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Being an iron worker, I prefer a good Crosby sling. With CHOKER hooks. Not binding hooks. Binding hooks are bad news for pulling and picking. You have no bite on the load. The only bite is on the binder hook and the link. I run several 20 ft Crosby chains all with the choker hooks. 10 times better than nylon. Nylon straps break down in sunlight and oil. Two things synonymous with wood cutting. Plus, I've yet to pull a chain sling apart. I've busted two nylon straps.


I hear ya on the nylon  tow stuff, dang things snap all the time even brandnew,  little too much shock and they are toast.


----------



## pma1123 (Mar 31, 2014)

I didn't see it mentioned; Firewood moving dolly...the furniture-moving style dolly with a cradle to hold splits.   
I didn't think I needed one because I have a quad+trailer, but bought it anyway because it was on sale at Menards for ~$40.  (RT brand I believe)
Turns out, it gets used all the time!  Its nice for if you have a wood stash in the backyard that isn't the easiest to get at, or don't want to tear-up the grass with a 4 wheeler.


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 31, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> Instead of a pulp hood I opted for these........I like them when dealing with small to medium sized rounds.....
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Forestry-Woodcutting/Log-Handling-Hand-Tools/Firewood-Gripper/


Well, dang I just had to have a set of these! I'm hoping they'll help me get my scrounge out of the woods easier!


----------



## 711mhw (Mar 31, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> Instead of a pulp hood I opted for these........I like them when dealing with small to medium sized rounds.....
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/Forestry-Woodcutting/Log-Handling-Hand-Tools/Firewood-Gripper/


I have checked them out but dang it, I cut all my wood at 26".


----------



## smokedragon (Apr 1, 2014)

In that case, I would probably use a pulp hook........


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 5, 2014)

Now I'm down a hundred bucks since reading this thread, lol! First I got some of the firewood grippers listed above and then I started looking into some of the hookaroon/pickaroons and found a 30" Nupla pickaroon on eBay for a better price than I could find elsewhere so between those two items and getting my saw ported I better cool it for a few weeks anyways!


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Apr 5, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Well, dang I just had to have a set of these! I'm hoping they'll help me get my scrounge out of the woods easier!


Northern Tool has some sweet log handling tools too. Got some cool brush handling and grapples.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 5, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Northern Tool has some sweet log handling tools too. Got some cool brush handling and grapples.


Don't tell me! Lol, I just got there master catalog in the mail! When I lived in the Twin Cities I was a Northern Tool Junky! What a great man cave!


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Apr 5, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Don't tell me! Lol, I just got there master catalog in the mail! When I lived in the Twin Cities I was a Northern Tool Junky! What a great man cave!


Maaaaan that master catalog is awesome. Work used to have one in the break room. But idk what happened to it


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 6, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Maaaaan that master catalog is awesome. Work used to have one in the break room. But idk what happened to it


You can request one on their web site. I'd suggest you start saving your pennies until it comes, lol


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 6, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> I'm not a drinking man anymore. Lets just say the bottle let me down more than once.
> 
> 
> I've got a Polar 1500 HD trailer for the Pioneer. That's one wood haulin, rough terrain, handling trailer. 22 cubic feet plus the pioneer bed. It's close to a truck load in by short box F-150.


I have Polar ATV trailer also but too bad I didn't know they offered the 1500 lb model at the time I got it! But my 1200 lb 15CF one is a great trailer indeed! It was a Northern Tools score...lol! They make side rails for those trailers.... I just HAVE to have me some of them I spose!

Edit: Here is a image of them I found on Northerns site. This is the trailer I have but I'm sure they make them for your trailer too.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Apr 6, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I have Polar ATV trailer also but too bad I didn't know they offered the 1500 lb model at the time I got it! But my 1200 lb 17 CF one is a great trailer indeed! It was a Northern Tools score...lol! They make side rails for those trailers.... I just HAVE to have me some of them I spose!


That tandem axle on the 1500 is awesome. Ill cross ditches, go over logs, run across wash outs and it keeps load level and bounce free.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 6, 2014)

Amazon has the rail kit for your trailer at $99.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Apr 7, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> View attachment 131250
> 
> I have Polar ATV trailer also but too bad I didn't know they offered the 1500 lb model at the time I got it! But my 1200 lb 15CF one is a great trailer indeed! It was a Northern Tools score...lol! They make side rails for those trailers.... I just HAVE to have me some of them I spose!
> 
> Edit: Here is a image of them I found on Northerns site. This is the trailer I have but I'm sure they make them for your trailer too.


The wife's not home. Time to do a little shopping!

Depending on your terrain...you should look into the tandem axle add on. 

I could not believe that there weren't any other trailers out there...that I could find...that weren't pieces of sheet metal crap or weren't $3000 rigs. The only other one I saw was from Swisher which was more $ and held less with one axle. 

My wife really griped about the money for this one but has kept quiet about it since she's not having to pick up stragglers.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 7, 2014)

Those Polar tandem axle trailers must be fairly new since I've never seen them until now. I see they still offer the 1500 lb. single axle which is the one that fits my budget, if I could sell my 1200 lb. model. I'll prolly just put the rails on mine and lose a little sleep but I'll be ok until I walk in a Fleet Farm or Northern and see the 22cf model!! Lol.,


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 7, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> The wife's not home. Time to do a little shopping!


Are you getting the railing kit?


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Apr 7, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Are you getting the railing kit?



Soon. Looking around at other places too. Shipping costs are key. 

Polar sells an add on axle for the single axle to covert it.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Apr 7, 2014)

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Polar-Trailer-Tandem-Axle-Arm-Kit-for-HD-Trailer-8251/202326939


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 8, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> Soon. Looking around at other places too. Shipping costs are key.
> 
> Polar sells an add on axle for the single axle to covert it.


It looks like Amazon will ship it free.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 11, 2014)

I got my new side rails for my trailer but I haven't put them on yet. It'll be a few weeks until out using the trailer and the saw again anyways. I watched a video that a Clam Corp/Polar trailer has on their web site showing how those tandem wheels work. That's pretty cool how they move over the terrain!


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Apr 11, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> I got my new side rails for my trailer but I haven't put them on yet. It'll be a few weeks until out using the trailer and the saw again anyways. I watched a video that a Clam Corp/Polar trailer has on their web site showing how those tandem wheels work. That's pretty cool how they move over the terrain!



Man I'm not kidding. That TA trailer is legit. Where I'm cutting now I have to go trough a stream that's just about as wide and 3/4 deep as my tires ony Pioneer. That TA just rolls right through it with no problem and hardly any tilting of the trailer. My buddy's single axle would have dumped wood all over through that. 

My BIL can't stop mouthing off about how "well, that's not a good design" "it's  not REALLY a tandem axle" "a guy I work with had one and it broke" etc. which translates into its a good trailer.


----------



## WiscWoody (Apr 11, 2014)

Lol! That's funny! Polar really does make the nicest ATV trailer over ever seen! In that same video someone even had tail lights hooked up! I wish I could find someone to buy my 1200 so I could move up to a 1500. But now that I have the rails I'd want around $300 for a used trailer. Good luck!


----------



## Ashful (Apr 11, 2014)

711mhw said:


> Depend's on your budget and appetite / addiction for the toys!
> edit; and if you want to make $4000/cord firewood.
> 
> View attachment 130464


Now that's just ridiculous.  You're just being extravagant.  You don't need the Kubota, with that perfectly capable Caterpillar in your back yard.


----------



## Kool_hand_Looke (Apr 11, 2014)

WiscWoody said:


> Lol! That's funny! Polar really does make the nicest ATV trailer over ever seen! In that same video I someone even had tail lights hooked up!


There's another company that makes we some trailers, ATB or something like that, but they're like $2,000.


----------



## WiscWoody (May 12, 2014)

I'm using my new pickaroon now and it's one of the best tools I've bought for wood hauling and handling! No more bending over for rounds of wood and it is much easier on my back!


----------



## infinitymike (May 12, 2014)

Kool_hand_Looke said:


> I'm cutting up DTOTG, and STD trees. Not doing any major felling. This winter has provided more than enough trees on the ground.
> 
> Plus, there's this little thing called my wife. Shed have a cow if I came home with a $1000 saw.
> 
> And that Polar trailer hauls some serious wood. Especially if I have SXS bed loaded.




Be careful and wear latex gloves...you don't want to catch any of those STD's


----------



## WiscWoody (May 13, 2014)

infinitymike said:


> Be careful and wear latex gloves...you don't want to catch any of those STD's


In that loaded SXS bed...


----------



## mstoelton (May 13, 2014)

woodchuck


----------

